# Claws?



## shebawolf145 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a pair of elbow length paw sleeves that I got from a friend. They didn't come with claws however, and I would like to add claws. How would I do that? I plan on using taxidermy wolf claws.


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 31, 2009)

i make a slit in the tip of the finger, put in a dab of hot glue, stick the claw in and pinch the fur around it


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 31, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> i make a slit in the tip of the finger, put in a dab of hot glue, stick the claw in and pinch the fur around it



I kinda thought thats the way to do it but I just wanted to make sure. Also another question. What kind of claws do you use...I can't find many wolf claws. I find lots of bear claws though.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 31, 2009)

Make them out of steel. 

And then go fucking Wolverine on hobos.


----------



## Vixenrath (Jan 31, 2009)

http://ilobmirt.livejournal.com/27736.html

This is how to make claws out of hot-glue.  I'm sure if you carve yourself something out of clay to make a wolf claw, then cast it, you can make some good looking wolf-like claws.  I've sadly never seen anything but bear-claws for sale.  Not mass-produced anyway.  However, if you do get a bear claw, trim it to the right size, maybe shape it a bit, it could work?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 31, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Make them out of steel.
> 
> And then go fucking Wolverine on hobos.



LOL....sadly most of the hobos around here i'm friends with. But the whole wolverine thing...hells ya!


----------



## Kilcodo (Feb 3, 2009)

I personally make my claws inidividually out of sculpey, that way I can control the look of the claw depending on what I'm going for... I score the bottoms of the claws pretty deeply, too. If you don't do that the glue will unstick after a while. Most sculpey claws bake on 275 degrees for 20 minutes. Then, I hot-glue the claws directly to the faux fur on the paw and press down tight. The glue seeps into the scoring on the bottom and sticks very well :3 So far none of my claws have fallen off or even gotten loose, although if you yank pretty hard on them you can rip them out (hopefully nobody will be doing this to your claws, though!).
The problem with gluing smooth claws (plastic, sculpey, etc.) is that the glue doesn't hold well to it... after a while they just fall off. But I assume with taxidermy claws you can get a sharp instrument and attempt to make some rough markings on the bottoms yourself. Good luck!


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 4, 2009)

Kilcodo said:


> I personally make my claws inidividually out of sculpey, that way I can control the look of the claw depending on what I'm going for... I score the bottoms of the claws pretty deeply, too. If you don't do that the glue will unstick after a while. Most sculpey claws bake on 275 degrees for 20 minutes. Then, I hot-glue the claws directly to the faux fur on the paw and press down tight. The glue seeps into the scoring on the bottom and sticks very well :3 So far none of my claws have fallen off or even gotten loose, although if you yank pretty hard on them you can rip them out (hopefully nobody will be doing this to your claws, though!).
> The problem with gluing smooth claws (plastic, sculpey, etc.) is that the glue doesn't hold well to it... after a while they just fall off. But I assume with taxidermy claws you can get a sharp instrument and attempt to make some rough markings on the bottoms yourself. Good luck!



Thank you very much! I was thinking about just getting some sculpey and doing that instead. The temp and time helps a lot! I didn't want to burn them!


----------



## Morroke (Feb 4, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Make them out of steel.
> 
> And then go fucking Wolverine on hobos.


 
That is so godamn tempting to do...


----------



## ilobmirt (Feb 4, 2009)

Vixenrath said:


> http://ilobmirt.livejournal.com/27736.html
> 
> This is how to make claws out of hot-glue.  I'm sure if you carve yourself something out of clay to make a wolf claw, then cast it, you can make some good looking wolf-like claws....



=^_^= wewt. glad to know my tutorial is getting out there. And yes, I haven't seen many people making anything but bear claws  I really had no choice to to make my own.


----------

